# Memphis Belle 1300: Does the problems fit the amp issues?



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

Hey guys, gonna keep this short and simple in hopes there is a tech out there that knows the "Ins" and "Outs" of amps well enough to make a solid call. I am going to dismount the amp and take it in for repair, but don't wanna get shafted. 

Amp issues: Static (nothing BUT static) on RR channel. If I tap the amp it stops....for awhile, or until I hit a bump.
Alternator whine in front channels, not in rear, it comes and goes.
Here is the major issue, if the amp is hooked up........truck off, my battery gets drained over night. My whole damn 900CCA Yellow top. It took a lot of time to figure out it was the amp. I unhooked the amp and all was good. Battery was able to keep charge as the amp was not consistently drawing day and night truck on or off. 

Anyone have any thoughts?

Thanks!

Jesse


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

If it is like any of the other Memphis amplifiers I owned, it more than likely has a poorly supported circuit board, leading to portions of the circuit board being supported by the FETS. As a result of this, the FET legs tend to snap from the bumps in the road or the vibrations from the bass. When you pull the amp, look for any signs of stressed or broken FET legs.


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

ChrisB said:


> If it is like any of the other Memphis amplifiers I owned, it more than likely has a poorly supported circuit board, leading to portions of the circuit board being supported by the FETS. As a result of this, the FET legs tend to snap from the bumps in the road or the vibrations from the bass. When you pull the amp, look for any signs of stressed or broken FET legs.


Thanks for the helpful answer. Would that explain most of my issues and is it repairable?


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

Just about anything can be repaired, it's just a matter of cost. 

Also, if your problems were caused by an unsupported circuit board, I'd make certain to ask the repair tech if they can figure out a way to address the problem. When I was having issues with Memphis amps in 2007-2008, there was a "how-to" on the internet that showed how to beef up the circuit board support. Sadly, I can not find that how-to.


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

ChrisB said:


> Just about anything can be repaired, it's just a matter of cost.
> 
> Also, if your problems were caused by an unsupported circuit board, I'd make certain to ask the repair tech if they can figure out a way to address the problem. When I was having issues with Memphis amps in 2007-2008, there was a "how-to" on the internet that showed how to beef up the circuit board support. Sadly, I can not find that how-to.


I will do that. Thanks!


----------

